# EN World Players Journal - Review



## redkobold (Mar 27, 2003)

I received my copy a few days ago and  I was really impressed.  I only noticed a few layout and editing mistakes.  The presentation and content were excellent.  I am sure it was a tough job coordinating and pulling all of the stuff together. 

All of the writer and illustrator contributors did a great job.  Congratulations.

It may not make sense since ENWorld is a forum driven community, but will letters be included in future issues?

If not, I would really want to see feedback on the content of the magazine here in the forums.  

Could the journal get its own forum to give it a higher profile?

In addition to the feedback, I, as a current contributing author, would also like for readers to make suggestions as to things they would like to see.  This could spark my imagination and get me to bang out a draft for Morris to review.


----------

